# Brilliant Motorcycle Garage Door Opener



## Alex (1/7/17)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Funny 15 | Useful 1


----------



## NickT (2/7/17)

Genius!!!!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## craigb (2/7/17)

Installation and monthly running costs can be quite steep though.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 3


----------

